# Visa help



## eyo1

Hi 
Just need abit of info on Egyptians visa's if anyone can help...

Still searching for work in Cairo, ideally English teaching and the only responses I have had are that only Qualified Teachers are allowed a visa (which Im not). Seems this is a fairly new thing since the changes in January, just wondering is this still the case??? Am I wasting my time in trying to find work there?? 

Also, if I married an Egyptian national, would that then entitle me to work there on a spouse visa? I am guessing you cant work on a tourist visa... 

Thanks x


----------



## aykalam

eyo1 said:


> Hi
> Just need abit of info on Egyptians visa's if anyone can help...
> 
> Still searching for work in Cairo, ideally English teaching and the only responses I have had are that only Qualified Teachers are allowed a visa (which Im not). Seems this is a fairly new thing since the changes in January, just wondering is this still the case??? Am I wasting my time in trying to find work there??
> 
> Also, if I married an Egyptian national, would that then entitle me to work there on a spouse visa? I am guessing you cant work on a tourist visa...
> 
> Thanks x


If you married an Egyptian you would still need a work permit, which employers arrange. Since you have no teaching qualifications you will find it very hard to find any work as work permits are no longer issued to foreigners. There was a thread posted here a few months back about this, you may want to search for it.

Economic situation is dire in Egypt, so unless you have a firm job offer before landing I would suggest looking elsewhere.


----------



## eyo1

aykalam said:


> If you married an Egyptian you would still need a work permit, which employers arrange. Since you have no teaching qualifications you will find it very hard to find any work as work permits are no longer issued to foreigners. There was a thread posted here a few months back about this, you may want to search for it.
> 
> Economic situation is dire in Egypt, so unless you have a firm job offer before landing I would suggest looking elsewhere.


Thanks for info, yeah I read that post a while back and wondered if the situation had changed. So even if your married to an Egyptian, you still need a seperate work visa??


----------



## SHendra

eyo1 said:


> Hi
> Just need abit of info on Egyptians visa's if anyone can help...
> 
> Still searching for work in Cairo, ideally English teaching and the only responses I have had are that only Qualified Teachers are allowed a visa (which Im not). Seems this is a fairly new thing since the changes in January, just wondering is this still the case??? Am I wasting my time in trying to find work there??
> 
> Also, if I married an Egyptian national, would that then entitle me to work there on a spouse visa? I am guessing you cant work on a tourist visa...
> 
> Thanks x


In reference to marrying an Egyptian that won't give you a permit to work. It would just give you residence with no permit to work. I was married to a Egyptian man and my son is half Egyptian and I never got granted a work permit when I had residence visas!


----------



## eyo1

SHendra said:


> In reference to marrying an Egyptian that won't give you a permit to work. It would just give you residence with no permit to work. I was married to a Egyptian man and my son is half Egyptian and I never got granted a work permit when I had residence visas!


Gosh Im surprised at that, thought you might be able to work if you live there with a family, Egyptian husband etc. Oh well, thanks for answering my question, back to the drawing board...:confused2::confused2:


----------



## hurghadapat

eyo1 said:


> Gosh Im surprised at that, thought you might be able to work if you live there with a family, Egyptian husband etc. Oh well, thanks for answering my question, back to the drawing board...:confused2::confused2:


Many,many people work in Egypt without a work permit.


----------



## eyo1

hurghadapat said:


> Many,many people work in Egypt without a work permit.[/QUOT] ↲ Really? So there is some hope then...? Im desperate to work there but need a job or wont be possible. Surely there must be hundreds or thousands of expats working in egypt who arnt all qualified teachers?! Whats going on with them?


----------



## hurghadapat

eyo1 said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many,many people work in Egypt without a work permit.[/QUOT] ↲ Really? So there is some hope then...? Im desperate to work there but need a job or wont be possible. Surely there must be hundreds or thousands of expats working in egypt who arnt all qualified teachers?! Whats going on with them?
> 
> 
> 
> You do realise that wages in Egypt are not good unless you are lucky enough to be employed on an expat package so you might find it difficult to manage to pay a rent and feed yourself as well and especially if you are planning on going to Cairo.
Click to expand...


----------



## canuck2010

Agreed, local teachers are one of the lowest paid.


----------



## MaidenScotland

eyo1 said:


> hurghadapat said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many,many people work in Egypt without a work permit.[/QUOT] ↲ Really? So there is some hope then...? Im desperate to work there but need a job or wont be possible. Surely there must be hundreds or thousands of expats working in egypt who arnt all qualified teachers?! Whats going on with them?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a bloody revolution in January of this year, the country is still not stable and whilst the government knew that expats were working without a work permit things have changed dramatically. NO work permits are being issued for unqualified persons. Do not marry a man in the hope of getting a work permit because it will not happen and is in fact just plain stupid on your part.
Click to expand...


----------



## eyo1

I wont be marrying him for a work permit, Im marrying him in August for genuine reasons but need to know how things stand with work as I need a wage coming in to live off. I cant believe that we can marry and live there and yet there is no way at all of me earning any money. Nevermind any 'PC' answers and Government Legislation, whats the reality?? 

He cant come to UK as has army service coming up next year so am I just resigned to the fact that we cant live together for another 3 years?? 

I have school, college and University qualifications, will that not count as enough to get permit? Also, as stated before, what is going to happen to all those foreigners already living and working in Egypt that arnt qualified teachers??


----------



## MaidenScotland

eyo1 said:


> I wont be marrying him for a work permit, Im marrying him in August for genuine reasons but need to know how things stand with work as I need a wage coming in to live off. I cant believe that we can marry and live there and yet there is no way at all of me earning any money. Nevermind any 'PC' answers and Government Legislation, whats the reality??
> 
> He cant come to UK as has army service coming up next year so am I just resigned to the fact that we cant live together for another 3 years??
> 
> I have school, college and University qualifications, will that not count as enough to get permit? Also, as stated before, what is going to happen to all those foreigners already living and working in Egypt that arnt qualified teachers??


The reality is still no. The government is not giving out visa to unqualified people. Who knows what is going to happen to all the people who are working illegally but I would suspect that they won't be for long. I lived in Egypt for many many years and how anyone manages to live on a local salary is a mystery to me, you would if you managed to get a job earn about 3000LE a month and as a foreigner you will pay through the nose for everything


----------



## aykalam

eyo1 said:


> I have school, college and University qualifications, will that not count as enough to get permit? Also, as stated before, what is going to happen to all those foreigners already living and working in Egypt that arnt qualified teachers??


No, it won't. What's happening at the moment is that many foreigners are just working their contracts and waiting to head back home ASAP. 

as said before, go back through the posts, this has all been discussed on here.


----------



## hurghadapat

eyo1 said:


> I wont be marrying him for a work permit, Im marrying him in August for genuine reasons but need to know how things stand with work as I need a wage coming in to live off. I cant believe that we can marry and live there and yet there is no way at all of me earning any money. Nevermind any 'PC' answers and Government Legislation, whats the reality??
> 
> He cant come to UK as has army service coming up next year so am I just resigned to the fact that we cant live together for another 3 years??
> 
> I have school, college and University qualifications, will that not count as enough to get permit? Also, as stated before, what is going to happen to all those foreigners already living and working in Egypt that arnt qualified teachers??


So if he has to go to the army for next three years why do you want to marry him and come to live in Egypt when he can't support you...and you will not be able to see him very often once he is in the army.....my advice would be to think long and hard before you give up your life in your own country to come and marry an egyptian when the country is in a state of turmoil and will remain so for quite a long time i think.....don't let your heart rule your head .:eyebrows:


----------



## expatagogo

eyo1 said:


> I have school, college and University qualifications, will that not count as enough to get permit? Also, as stated before, what is going to happen to all those foreigners already living and working in Egypt that arnt qualified teachers??


Those that aren't qualified teachers will no longer be in a classroom, providing unqualified teaching.


----------



## Horus

eyo1 said:


> Hi
> Just need abit of info on Egyptians visa's if anyone can help...
> 
> Still searching for work in Cairo, ideally English teaching and the only responses I have had are that only Qualified Teachers are allowed a visa (which Im not). Seems this is a fairly new thing since the changes in January, just wondering is this still the case??? Am I wasting my time in trying to find work there??
> 
> Also, if I married an Egyptian national, would that then entitle me to work there on a spouse visa? I am guessing you cant work on a tourist visa...
> 
> Thanks x


Work is limited here unless you have a skill

You cannot work on a resident visa and any work you do find the hours will be long and hard and the pay utter crap

If you intend to marry and Eggy for a visa you might find the tables are turned and he will want a UK visa :eyebrows:


----------



## eyo1

hurghadapat said:


> So if he has to go to the army for next three years why do you want to marry him and come to live in Egypt when he can't support you...and you will not be able to see him very often once he is in the army.....my advice would be to think long and hard before you give up your life in your own country to come and marry an egyptian when the country is in a state of turmoil and will remain so for quite a long time i think.....don't let your heart rule your head .:eyebrows:


We are hoping that if we're married, he might be exempt from Army Service ray2:
I know lots say that this is not true but he is adament that its possible and he should know!


----------



## SHendra

eyo1 said:


> We are hoping that if we're married, he might be exempt from Army Service ray2:
> I know lots say that this is not true but he is adament that its possible and he should know!


He will only get an extemption if he is the only boy. My ex husband was extempted on those grounds not because he was married to me. He also had a friend who married an American woman and it did not get him extempted.

Also in reguard to you qualifications I to had a long list of qualifications and many of which are taught in Egypt. Yet they are not worth anything in Egypt for us. 

I even know of another British woman who had Egyptology (however spelt) under her belt and qualified from a well known UK uni. Yet it still proved worthless for her in Egypt itself. Unless she was willing to spend thousands (sterling) of pounds getting it changed into a Egyptian qualification. 

I don't think any of us mean to be all gloom here but all the points I've just made were from way before the 25th Jan stuff! So if it was like that then it be even more so now!


----------



## GM1

he will go for three years in the army?? Then he didn't (do/finish) his university! What I read from your post that he is (much) younger than you.


----------



## expatagogo

eyo1 said:


> We are hoping that if we're married, he might be exempt from Army Service ray2:
> I know lots say that this is not true but he is adament that its possible and he should know!


It used to be that an exemptions were given if married to a foreign woman. Then the army noticed the direct correlation between those marriages and divorces after the exemption was given. Now, when an Egyptian takes his marriage papers in to get the exemption paper, or goes to get the exemption paper as it's necessary to get a visa, they're taken into the army right away.

If he's not an only son, or if he doesn't have a health impairment, he'll have to serve.


----------



## MaidenScotland

eyo1 said:


> We are hoping that if we're married, he might be exempt from Army Service ray2:
> I know lots say that this is not true but he is adament that its possible and he should know!


 Your boyfriend will be well aware what the regulations are for being exempt from his call up a and marrying a foreigner has not been one of the reasons for many years.


----------



## MaidenScotland

A message from the British Embassy



We are aware that the Immigration authorities here are enforcing the rules regarding foreigners working without an appropriate work permit. To avoid falling foul of the local authorities please ensure that you are here on the right visa.


----------



## marenostrum

MaidenScotland said:


> A message from the British Embassy
> 
> 
> 
> We are aware that the Immigration authorities here are enforcing the rules regarding foreigners working without an appropriate work permit. To avoid falling foul of the local authorities please ensure that you are here on the right visa.


A lesson for you Cameron?

Eating steak with Barak will not sort this problem


----------



## MaidenScotland

marenostrum said:


> A lesson for you Cameron?
> 
> Eating steak with Barak will not sort this problem




????


----------



## Beatle

SHendra said:


> He will only get an extemption if he is the only boy. My ex husband was extempted on those grounds not because he was married to me. He also had a friend who married an American woman and it did not get him extempted.
> 
> Also in reguard to you qualifications I to had a long list of qualifications and many of which are taught in Egypt. Yet they are not worth anything in Egypt for us.
> 
> I even know of another British woman who had Egyptology (however spelt) under her belt and qualified from a well known UK uni. Yet it still proved worthless for her in Egypt itself. Unless she was willing to spend thousands (sterling) of pounds getting it changed into a Egyptian qualification.
> /QUOTE]
> 
> What happens if you have a qualification like CELTA and get a teaching job with an organisation like the British Council? Do they assist with getting a work permit?


----------



## MaidenScotland

To be perfectly honest why anyone would try and go to Egypt and find work just now is IMO just plain crazy as no one knows what is around the corner. Work visas given one day could be taken back the next, someone I know who has worked in Cairo as a director for a multinational company for 15 years with the proper visa has had his work visa refused.


----------



## Beatle

MaidenScotland said:


> To be perfectly honest why anyone would try and go to Egypt and find work just now is IMO just plain crazy as no one knows what is around the corner. Work visas given one day could be taken back the next, someone I know who has worked in Cairo as a director for a multinational company for 15 years with the proper visa has had his work visa refused.


True but some people are happy to take those sort of risks. 

I am curious though as the British Council has teaching vacancies. So who fills them? Those who have work permits presumably aren't meant to undertake work other than the work that's been authorised. And if you can't work as the spouse of an Egyptian national without a work permit, who fills those sort of positions?


----------



## aykalam

Beatle said:


> True but some people are happy to take those sort of risks.
> 
> I am curious though as the British Council has teaching vacancies. So who fills them? Those who have work permits presumably aren't meant to undertake work other than the work that's been authorised. And if you can't work as the spouse of an Egyptian national without a work permit, who fills those sort of positions?


BC teachers are QUALIFIED foreign language teachers therefore are one of the few exemptions to the new labour regulations. However, things are changing by the minute now so what is good today may not be tomorrow. Only UK or Egypt citizens can apply. 

"British Council pays for visas, work permits, medical examination and vaccinations required for employment.
Staff are required to obtain work visas before travelling to Egypt; support in this process is given."

http://www.britishcouncil.org/egy-t-293_vacancy_docs.pdf


----------



## knife edge

Re military service, I have heard of quite a few instances of young men turning up to do their stint, and being told they were not needed. [Don't call us, we'll call you.. stuff, kind of 'reserve' status] , and I DO mean quite a few.If you consider the vast population of young eligible men, and the cost of housing, clothing, feeding them etc with not a huge amount to do, makes sense. Apparently nobody gets told in advance they won't be needed.


----------



## MaidenScotland

knife edge said:


> Re military service, I have heard of quite a few instances of young men turning up to do their stint, and being told they were not needed. [Don't call us, we'll call you.. stuff, kind of 'reserve' status] , and I DO mean quite a few.If you consider the vast population of young eligible men, and the cost of housing, clothing, feeding them etc with not a huge amount to do, makes sense. Apparently nobody gets told in advance they won't be needed.




Never heard of this and I know lots of Egyptians including military personel. I will try and find out more.


----------



## Sam

knife edge said:


> Re military service, I have heard of quite a few instances of young men turning up to do their stint, and being told they were not needed. [Don't call us, we'll call you.. stuff, kind of 'reserve' status] , and I DO mean quite a few.If you consider the vast population of young eligible men, and the cost of housing, clothing, feeding them etc with not a huge amount to do, makes sense. Apparently nobody gets told in advance they won't be needed.


As far as I am aware there are three types of Military Status, Exempted, Postponed and Done. Reasons for exemption are usually due to the individual being an only son or health reasons, but I have heard also of exemption due to the military not needing people at that particular time. But, I think it is more common in these cases to be postponed.

With the current political situation in the country I would imagine any individual now due for conscription would be needed. Someone I know who has already served his year (one year for university graduates) was actually called up again to serve an additional year!


----------



## GM1

an addition: also boys who have a dual nationality can apply for exemption and will receive it.


----------



## knife edge

I guess the families I know came under the 'postponed' category, although, they did feel the implication was that they wouldn't be recalled. The population is rising so fast, if all boys who were eligible were in uniform, there would simply be too many. Even now, under military rule, I don't see that many around now, do you? Bet they're back on the bases. [Although they are probably keeping an eye on the borders.


----------



## Sam

knife edge said:


> I guess the families I know came under the 'postponed' category, although, they did feel the implication was that they wouldn't be recalled. The population is rising so fast, if all boys who were eligible were in uniform, there would simply be too many. Even now, under military rule, I don't see that many around now, do you? Bet they're back on the bases. [Although they are probably keeping an eye on the borders.


I still see army at the check points around Sharm and I hear there's a strong army presence on the road between Sharm and Suez, particularly in El Tur.


----------



## knife edge

Hmm. I'm in Alex. There were a few in groups around the city a while ago, but usual ones and twos now. Don't see them in the police stations any more. It's a nice change though, before they always looked a bit embarrassed, [unless they were officers] and now they look quite smart, and proud. Most people give them a smile. Let's hope that lasts.


----------



## knife edge

Without scrolling back through this thread, does anyone have any input on the 'rumours' that yearly visas for foreigners here are being refused renewal?


----------



## hurghadapat

Sam said:


> As far as I am aware there are three types of Military Status, Exempted, Postponed and Done. Reasons for exemption are usually due to the individual being an only son or health reasons, but I have heard also of exemption due to the military not needing people at that particular time. But, I think it is more common in these cases to be postponed.
> 
> With the current political situation in the country I would imagine any individual now due for conscription would be needed. Someone I know who has already served his year (one year for university graduates) was actually called up again to serve an additional year!


Postponed but only till they are about 30yrs then the army doesn't want them any more.


----------

